# Hoodies for Snow Boarding?



## double (Dec 9, 2011)

I am a huge fan of the Norrona Power Stretch Pro Hoodie (with integrated facemask). Here is a summary of review on backcountry...

I have been wearing the Lyngen Powerstretch Hoodie the last week in Colorado (temperature between -1F & 30F) under my Lofoton Gore-Tex Pro Jacket and absolutely love it! In the morning I would ride without the built-n face mask but in the afternoon, when the temp dropped and the wind picked up, the face mask was amazing. As opposed to other face masks, the Lyngen Hoodie does not feel like you are being suffocated and does not retain a lot of moisture given the size of the openings. The jacket has a bit of slim fit, I am 5'10", 175 lbs and wear a Large.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

Kevan Woodcock said:


> Does any body snowboard in a hoodie? a technical hoodie? windproof or something. if so which ones do you like? I was looking at the Burton hoodies, they claim they have a membrane but im not sure if it means its windproof which is the most important thing i think. Let me know if you have a good hoodie for snowboarding and why.
> 
> 
> 
> kev


I have a 686 DWR hoodie. Worked well in rainboarding in WV. Not good to layer with shells but otherwise tons of space inside for layering. 


Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## benjinyc (Feb 24, 2017)

Kevan Woodcock said:


> Does any body snowboard in a hoodie? a technical hoodie? windproof or something. if so which ones do you like? I was looking at the Burton hoodies, they claim they have a membrane but im not sure if it means its windproof which is the most important thing i think. Let me know if you have a good hoodie for snowboarding and why.
> 
> kev


i don't think they make 'windproof' hoodies, but you can def find softshell jackets/pullovers that are made with windstopper® 

https://www.gore-tex.com/technology/infinium/windstopper


----------



## Kevan Woodcock (Mar 6, 2018)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> I have a 686 DWR hoodie. Worked well in rainboarding in WV. Not good to layer with shells but otherwise tons of space inside for layering.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


this looks good, is it more of a fare weather outer layer? was it wind and snow proof enough for milder weather days?


----------



## snoway (Jan 25, 2017)

I have a burton bonded hoodie. It's awesome as a mid layer and on warmer days can be used as an outer layer. It's waterproof and windproof to a certain extent. 

To let you know how waterproof it is - I was on the side of the road taking off my chains when a rather large truck sped past spraying water/ice/slush all over me. Everywhere my jacket covered was dry, my jeans on the other hand were soaked through.

https://www.the-house.com/bt3cbfz04mh19zz-burton-hoodies.html


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

I think hoodies suck for snowboarding.

My jacket has a hood, if my underlayer does to it gets in the way.

Plus it's like a big funnel, that blows cold air & snow right into your core.

Personally I like the super thin balaclava style pull over.
The kind you see race car drivers wearing under their helmets.


TT


----------



## snoway (Jan 25, 2017)

timmytard said:


> I think hoodies suck for snowboarding.
> 
> My jacket has a hood, if my underlayer does to it gets in the way.
> 
> ...


I don't find it gets in the way. It just sits over the hood of my jacket. This hood is meant to go over the helmet, it's too bulky to go under.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

Kevan Woodcock said:


> this looks good, is it more of a fare weather outer layer? was it wind and snow proof enough for milder weather days?


If a jacket is waterproof, it will easily be windproof. I was riding in nonstop rain for 5+ hours in WV. If it's below freezing, I'll still take out my shell. I bought the hoodie for "spring" conditions, and it performed awesome in the sub-40 temps + rain. All my friends were getting wet and cold, but I was completely dry.


----------



## Crusty (Nov 8, 2018)

I have a big old skate shop zip hoodie I throw over a woolen shirt and base layer in the spring when I'm feeling it. Then I realize I'm probably too old to be a punk anymore. Then I realize I don't care.


----------



## 161210 (Feb 9, 2018)

I have a Columbia tech hoody with the metallic dots inside for warmth...it works and is very warm. I am in CO though so I have not tested it for any significant water resistance so take that with a grain of salt if you need that.
It is my early and late season hoody...or if it is near zero then with a base layer and a good jacket I am plenty warm. You can find them on sale and they are durable hoodies.


----------



## Kevan Woodcock (Mar 6, 2018)

snoway said:


> I have a burton bonded hoodie. It's awesome as a mid layer and on warmer days can be used as an outer layer. It's waterproof and windproof to a certain extent.
> 
> To let you know how waterproof it is - I was on the side of the road taking off my chains when a rather large truck sped past spraying water/ice/slush all over me. Everywhere my jacket covered was dry, my jeans on the other hand were soaked through.
> 
> https://www.the-house.com/bt3cbfz04mh19zz-burton-hoodies.html


I would love one of the the Burton Crown Bonded hoodies all in black size large probably. Im in between sizes, I usually wear a large hoodie, sometimes a medium if its a slim fit. I cannot find one here in Canada, I would prefer a Canadian store but it doesnt have to be. So if anyone knows of a hoodie like this please let me know. 

cheers kev


----------



## snoway (Jan 25, 2017)

I would love one of the the Burton Crown Bonded hoodies all in black size large probably. Im in between sizes, I usually wear a large hoodie, sometimes a medium if its a slim fit. I cannot find one here in Canada, I would prefer a Canadian store but it doesnt have to be. So if anyone knows of a hoodie like this please let me know. 

cheers kev[/QUOTE]

Plenty to choose from here... https://www.burton.com/ca/en/p/mens-crown-bonded-full-zip-hoodie/W19-165381.html


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

The Burton Crown and Oak are incredibly good.

I have a bunch of them and they're awesome. My wife loves hers too. We got em with zipper, pullover, crew, hoodie.....

Crown (bonded) are a bit warmer, cozier and more water proof under light rain, snow, drizzle etc. 
The Oak breathes better, and is cheaper. But if you want a hoodie to use as an outer layer, the bonded ones are perfect.

Oak = extremely breathable and a light stretchy fabric. Not too warm, not too cold. Perfect mid layer. I have these in both crew and hoodie. I can wear hoodie for boarding; but prefer the crew, especially if using it with a turtle neck base.

I have other layers from ArcTeryx, North Face, Helly Hansen, Under Armour... all are good. But the Burtons are still better or equal quality, better style, cheaper and lifetime warranty.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Kevan Woodcock said:


> I would love one of the the Burton Crown Bonded hoodies all in black size large probably. Im in between sizes, I usually wear a large hoodie, sometimes a medium if its a slim fit. I cannot find one here in Canada, I would prefer a Canadian store but it doesnt have to be. So if anyone knows of a hoodie like this please let me know.
> 
> cheers kev


Huh? Cant find them in Canada?

Even Sportchek has them.
Burton website, Comor, Pacific Boarder, Sanction and pretty much every shop that carries burton has them. You can even get them at the lodge and all over Whistler....


----------



## dr.lu (Mar 10, 2013)

I think the bonded fleece is what you want. Comfy, somewhat windproof, not really waterproof but doesn't soak water like cotton does. It's for the warmer days.

I have Burton Bonded from ~7 years back and it's awesome. They changed the fit and style since then, I don't like the current ones at all, they don't fit me anymore. The one I have is bright green, good for riding, too bright for casual outwear. Been looking for one like it but more subdued to wear on hikes, trips etc. and didn't find one yet.


----------



## BuckarooBanzai (Feb 2, 2017)

I have a Burton Bonded full-zip and like it. Worked well last year for spring boarding. I just picked up a North Face Tekno pullover though and am looking forward to trying it out. I like how it has multiple zippered pockets for the ski pass, a CC, etc.

https://www.thenorthface.com/shop/m...e-pullover-nf0a3ifv-c1?variationId=JK3#hero=0


----------



## Gabriel54 (Sep 19, 2020)

161210 said:


> I have a Columbia tech hoody with the metallic dots inside for warmth...it works and is very warm. I am in CO though so I have not tested it for any significant water resistance so take that with a grain of salt if you need that.
> It is my early and late season lil peep colored hoodies...or if it is near zero then with a base layer and a good jacket I am plenty warm. You can find them on sale and they are durable hoodies.


This may be weird but I often where a burton girls hoodie I found at a thrift store. Thought it was an athletic fit sweatshirt but it turns out it is just for a fairly large female, as i am a fulk sized man, tight in the chest with hip room haha and kind of waterproof.


----------

